# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Bullfrog froglet! Yeah! What should I feed it?

## clintosaurus rex

One my bullfrogs had recieved his front legs July 10th, while I was out at the lake, giving it eleven hours to pop one of it legs out, the right leg came out the morning of July 11 and hasn't eaten. I know some frogs feed off their tail, but if so, when, what, and how much should I feed it? And should I dust its food with calcium everyday, or every other day? I will post pictures later here, and in an album.

----------


## clintosaurus rex

Here are some photos of him. He is almost a day old froglet.

----------


## Brian

If it still has most of its tail right now, it will be at least a couple of days before it will be hungry for food. My green frogs were not interested in food until a day after their tails became a stump. How big is the froglet minus the tail? Generally, it's a good idea to limit the size of feeders to the width of the frog's head. Any appropriately sized moving insect will do - crickets, roaches, sowbugs/wood lice, phoenix worms, earthworms/red wigglers, even small fish - it's good to have at least 2 different kinds of feeders available for both variety and in case it rejects one type. Feeding preferences sometimes vary between individuals of the same species.

Oh, very important.  Please give the froglet easy access onto land, say a gravel slope or floating log or something similar.  Although bullfrogs are aquatic, tadpoles can drown during the last stages of metamorphosis once their gills disappear...which should be about now.

----------


## clintosaurus rex

He is 1 to 1 and 1/4th of an inch without the tail, and I gave him access to land the day he got front legs, you just can't see it. Thanks for giving me some info. Never raised tadpoles till now.

----------

